# Ascent Of Ultramar



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

WOWOWOWOW!!!

Whats going on??

The Gw site just changed everything to become smurfified!!

Does anyone know why? Or is it just in support of the ultra movie coming out?

Mendark


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Its for the release of the new Codex: Ultramarines.

icknose:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

You gotta be shitting me....

haha i know they wouldnt do one so soon after the last.....
...well.... gw does love the ultras....


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

High Marshall Mendark said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!!
> 
> Whats going on??
> 
> ...


It hasn't really changed everything, more like 1 small section- I believe it's in support of the movie.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I 'spose, but I felt an overreaction was in order!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

over reaction achieved!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I think we pretty much ran that one into the ground :biggrin:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

That was sort and sweet face time for Dark Eldar. I hope the Smurfs aren't up from now till November 29th...


----------

